# Why do you have chickens?



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

I wanted to start this tread so people could say/list reason they have poultry, whether it be chicken, ducks, geese, quail, pheasants, or even emus and ostriches. Ya, you get the idea. Basically tell me and everyone else on this thread the reason you have what you have.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I have my chickens just to irritate the neighbors.

-ReTIRED-


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

I started with the Idea of getting to the recognition of folks such as Col Madigan, Harold brown, John O'Fowler, Judge Wilkins,
etc. I started with 1 rooster, and 2 hens. The rooster was a "Blueface Hatch", and the hens were 1 Harold Brown Hatch, and 1 "Cardinal Club" Kelso. After many years of selective breeding (hard dam work), I got to the point where "you ain't gonna make nuttin' bettin' against him". Then the guv'ment stepped in. So now I have a small flock of about 10 or 12, rather than 200 roosters, and as many hens. But we had a good run, and have the trophys to show for it. That was years ago.

We still have our American Games, and will have them from now on. But they're now trying to keep from becoming extinct.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I've said it before, but it's the truth. Hubbo wanted some KFC for supper, and I was in one of _THOSE_ moods.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Bluerooster said:


> I started with the Idea of getting to the recognition of folks such as Col Madigan, Harold brown, John O'Fowler, Judge Wilkins,
> etc. I started with 1 rooster, and 2 hens. The rooster was a "Blueface Hatch", and the hens were 1 Harold Brown Hatch, and 1 "Cardinal Club" Kelso. After many years of selective breeding (hard dam work), I got to the point where "you ain't gonna make nuttin' bettin' against him". Then the guv'ment stepped in. So now I have a small flock of about 10 or 12, rather than 200 roosters, and as many hens. But we had a good run, and have the trophys to show for it. That was years ago.
> 
> We still have our American Games, and will have them from now on. But they're now trying to keep from becoming extinct.


*Ha-Ha !!!...*understood.

( "Well...it's like this...Officer. I wasn't fighting and I wasn't betting and I didn't invite all these people over here. I was just sitting there in my lawn-chair _watching my chickens....._and 2 roosters started fighting....and all these people showed-up in my yard .....and I went in the house for another beer....and...WHERE is it you are taking me? I don't think you can do that....can you? Why don't you go catch a thief or something? I'm busy with my chickens." )

_CRAZY _dictatorial _"_do-gooder" _WORLD._ 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Just always wanted them....


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

It's pretty common around here to have back yard chickens, we live in an old farming town. My sister in law has around 50-100 depending on meat birds. 

We went to tractor supply one day and saw the chicks, my husband says "how cool would it be to have chickens..." A month later we have our first 6 in a brooder. I am in love with the idea of knowing where our eggs come from and that our chickens are taken care of and loved. I also love the fact that they can be friendly and actually pets as well as a food source.

Plus they make me happy!


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

In this day and age, I don't think kids have much appreciation for where food comes from and how hard you need to work to get it. I have a two yr old that loves veggies and fruits and is very involved in helping to grow them. He loves too, eggs and eats a lot of them. Having fresh eggs was a great idea for us/for him. It teaches him some responsibility and knowing where his food is coming from makes him more interested in eating it. To ver very honest, that's a true back story, but they are so MY chickens! I love having them and they are amazing pets with really silly personalities.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

We have ten chicks and all for eggs. In this economy it's hard to say what tomorrow might not bring. It's a precaution for us. I never knew how personable chickens are! They've made me stop being a hermit and I deeply care for them. Who knew?


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

I have mine for eggs and for preparation. I'm big on the whole homestead thing. Whatever food you can produce and not have to buy, DO IT! And I'm a total country girl at heart (even tho I live in California). I live in a subdivision, but if I had my way I would live way out on tons of acreage and have a farm  I love having chickens, there so fun and help feed us. I will always have chickens from now on!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

It was just the first step to self sustainable living. Plus I alwasy wanted chicken as an adult since I grew up with them.


----------



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

Apyl, what kind of duck is your picture?

-Thanks


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

BrandonM said:


> Apyl, what kind of duck is your picture?
> 
> -Thanks


The pic is Gus my 5 week old African Goose.  Ducks wise I have Pekin, Mallard, Rouen, Rouen/Pekin mix and Mallard/Rouen/Pekin mix.


----------



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

My bad Apyl, i thought it was a duck and thanks for answering


----------



## OrangeCatRex (Apr 15, 2013)

I have chickens because I love fresh eggs. But now I have a question..... Does everyone treat their chickens like family? I see tons of pictures.... Chickens in the house, in a blanket, in my lap while I'm in my lazy boy... Etc. there is no wrong answer.... I realize some folks have "live stock" others have pets/friends.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

OrangeCatRex said:


> I have chickens because I love fresh eggs. But now I have a question..... Does everyone treat their chickens like family? I see tons of pictures.... Chickens in the house, in a blanket, in my lap while I'm in my lazy boy... Etc. there is no wrong answer.... I realize some folks have "live stock" others have pets/friends.


Mine are for meat, eggs, and entertainment So yeah they are treated as live stock here.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

ANOTHER Question.....
"Why do some people NOT have chickens ?"

( It's more FUN to listen to my Rooster _CROW _in the early morning.....
....than to _throw a shoe _at my neighbor's Tom-Cat *! *)  

*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> ANOTHER Question.....
> "Why do some people NOT have chickens ?"
> 
> ( It's more FUN to listen to my Rooster CROW in the early morning.....
> ...


I was thinking the same thing! Why would you NOT have chickens? Great bug control, fertilizer, they give me eggs, they are entertaining as heck.....and you don't have to support that commercial egg industry


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Our girls are for pets and eggs, but in the end they are still chickens. You won't find one in the house, but they are pretty spoiled with treats, a nice clean house, they get held and pet. I could never use them for meat, I'm not sure what we'll do once they stop laying. I'm hoping my husband will be as attached as me, so we can keep them still


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

I have chickens mostly because I love them as pets and some for eggs. I am starting to get into showing chickens too. I will show them mainly their chicks will be worth more (family making get rid of some too many lol) and because it sounds like fun.


----------

